# Smokers?



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I have been using a traditional smoker for some time now. I have made some great table fare, but now I'm getting lazy. Which is better and why Gas or electric? 
Does the gas burn through alot of propane?
Which taste better?
Which is easier?
Which is safer?
Which lasts longer?
Any advice would be great!!


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I started with electric and have used gas. My current one is charcoal. I wouldn't go back to gas or electric. But, sitting around the smoker drinking beer is a good day imo. lol


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Here's a picture of an electric smoker made from an hospital food delivery cart. It has a heating element purchased at Bass Pro shop. It is now insulated with 1/2" siding insulation the temp get to 210 degrees. I can smoke ribs in about 4 hours fish takes 2 hours. I use pecan for the wood. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

My first one was charcoal and I loved it, but I was always jealous of my dad's electric smoker. The food tastes just as good, and it requires a lot less babysitting... put the food in, put some wood chips or chunks in, plug it in, set a timer, add more wood later, timer goes off and it's time to eat.

I'm going to buy an electric this afternoon. I liked my charcoal smoker, but electric is so much easier.


----------



## mrmojo2136 (Feb 16, 2008)

Electric is just easy. Makes good stuff! I love mine!! I like the beer idea too


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Have both and haven't used the electric for two or three years - they both require the same of wood loads at about 60-90 mins I just add some Wild Cherry to it and go. For smoking I use a bout 3-4 hours of smoke but NEVER use a nut wood - much acidic for that length of time. 

Here's how I roll - smoke..  http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f54/smoke-king-die-step-step-40540/

So if anybody wants a Lil Chef electric smoker I've got one to trade for a 12 pack of beer.

Stressless


----------



## Mad Hooker (Jun 2, 2010)

I use electric... its easier and my condo does not allow charcoal grills/smokers. No complaints from the people eating at my table ;-)


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

I prefer to use a charcoal smoker. I like pecan for most of my smoking, it has a more subtle, nutty flavor. I too use a salt/brown sugar cure. It has additional ingredients as well. I rub the fillets down with a thick coating of the seasoning and let stand at room temperature for about an hour while my fire gets right.


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

get ya self a big steel keg and dont look back. you can low and slow at 185 for 12 hours or you can blast a ribeye at 800. plus you get twice the cooking area as the big green clay pot.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

spear em said:


> get ya self a big steel keg and dont look back. you can low and slow at 185 for 12 hours or you can blast a ribeye at 800. plus you get twice the cooking area as the big green clay pot.


I saw those and almost got one. I may have to check it out if my newest one ever wears out.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

3 words...........
BIG GREEN EGG!!!!!!


----------

